# I Just Want To Know



## antwanvdm (Sep 12, 2012)

is it possible to get a pair of designer office shoes? We would like to get our boss a pair of the shoes for his birthdays that coming up soon as he is always insisting to the staff to maintain office dress codes. Where could he get his a good pair of the shoes? They must be good quality!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, you do realize this is a watch forum? :huh:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps he's looking for :-

This site!

Apologies in advance for the link to a watch sales site but I'm sure that you will forgive me if you see it !!!

Mike


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Op are you seriously saying you signed up to a watch forum

to ask a question about designer shoes?

You crazy bro.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Yo crazy mama


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Whatever you're on, I'll have half a pound of it! :smoke:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

How many hands and barleycorns do the shoes need to be?

Later,

William


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Would that gadget be OK on the black patent dance shoes? :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> How many hands and barleycorns do the shoes need to be?
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Size 11(UK) please


----------

